# Starting first course of Clomid on Thursday 1st Sept - any buddies?



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

I was hoping I wouldn't need Clomid, I deluded myself that I would get PG this time, but the spotting is here so no doubt AF will be here tomorrow (my due day).

So - Clomid it is from Thursday.  Is anyone else starting it around then?

I've got to say I'm really worried about all this....not so much about the side effects, but in case it doesn't work


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

i am starting clomid when af arrives and i have a feeling i might be starting it before the weekend so we could be clomid buddies if it arrives  please come join us on the clomid thread too! Will let you know if af shows up!

I know what you are feeling like its horrible not knowing isnt it, i have had clomid before so know what to expect but doesnt get wny easier, some people are lucky enough to have no side effects! Really wish you luck and we are here to help you through it

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

I'm on CD21 today of 3rd cycle Clomid so a little bit out of sync with you...
....but I just wanted to wish you lots of luck 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

I am on cd4 so day 3 of the   pills. so if oyu would like me to be your buddy  
try not to worry to much about it not working and the side effects as everyone is different. It has worked twice for me. The first time took 5 cycles and the second only 1. So it is a very wierd thing to take. 
But we are all here if you need to     

Love sal


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Loubie,

I'm on CD 7 today, and am a bit of a fake now as I'm off Clomid for a couple of months, just taking Metformin now. But just wanted to wish you luck, and say don't worry. Try and stay relaxed and don't get to focused on it. Easier said than done!


xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone, you're so kind  

I'm still waiting for AF to arrive properly, I'm due today but so far it's not much more than spotting (day 3 of it) usually it's in full swing by now. So it might be Friday before I start afterall!!

I've been far more emotional this AF than ever before, I just hope the Clomid doesn't make it worse, my OH is considering moving back to his house for a few days (and he's not joking either  )

Oh well, it will be so worth it when we get that BFP again  

Thanks again and good luck to everyone x


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

HI
I started my very first round of CLOMID last  night. I also cannot believe i have to do this, it all seems a bit surreal. 
I am also getting worried about these 6 months not working and finding out the next stage. Life seems unfair!!
I don't know if I have had side effects, woke up with huge headache ( but also par took in a couple of ciders last night  )

Hope we all have some good news soon, so here you are a buddy along for the ride.  
0604


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, well even though AF isn't what I'd describe as fully here, I would say it's more than spotting so I'm going to count today as CD1 and start the Clomid tomorrow  

I've had a good old chat with the OH today and we've agreed if I do get S/Es, we'll do our best to avoid any rows....even if it means me curling up in bed with a book for the duration  

I'm feeling a lot more positive now, especially as I've realised my next AF is due the day after we come back from a weekend away in Edinburgh (to mark the due date of the baby that would have been born had I not had a m/c).  So as well as tampons, I'll be packing some HPTs  

Thanks everyone x


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your 1st cycle.

I started my 1st cycle last week and took it at night before going to bed (good advice from the other ladies as you sleep through most of the side effects)  I did have a few hot flushes   and angry moments   last week and they do appear to be still around this week, along with a couple of mighty headaches, but nothing too bad......so far!

I have about a 34 day cycle, so maybe we'll be finding out our results around the same time, depending on how long yours is, anyway, as I said, Good luck and take it easy.    Love Rebecca xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the good wishes - I've decided to take mine at night too, hopefully then the S/Es won't be too bad.

My cycle is currently 27 days long - is it likely to change?

Thanks x


----------



## Dorey (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear all,
I'm just popping in to say *GOOD LUCK *   to you all. I was a Clomid girl on this site for quite some time (so I don't expect any of you will know me), & on my 10th cycle of the  pills fell PG! I'm now almost 28 weeks & blooming.
It was an emotional rollercoaster enduring S/E's, HSG, follie tracking etc, but it was all worth it.
Hang on to your dreams 
Also congratulations on finding this site..... I couldn't have got through it without my fertility friends!
LOL
Dorey XXX


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Dorey
You are so right about the site. It has been a life saver already.
Congratulations on your wonderful news   Hope I can be as lucky soon.

0604


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

hi,i started my 1st cycle of clomid on the 3rd of sept,currently on day 8,getting hot flushes and mild belly ache today so something must me happening,on 50mg and have 3 months worth to try,also i have been very moody worse than the normal monthlys my hubby must think im going mad!!!


----------

